# finish nail gun...best option?



## mmike032 (May 30, 2007)

I have used about every gun there is and the hitachi is what i am buying now.great gun but still tears up. they have 5 yr warrenty i just take it back to lowes and get a new one.Cordless guns are crap, if your gonna do a significent amount of nailing they are useless IMO. Also Home depots brand ( Rigid)not a great gun but comes with life time warrenty.I bought a hitachi and a rigid at the same time about 3 months ago, and have taken back 1 hitachi already. Ridgid still going but probally because Hitachi gets used alot more


----------



## Door-Doctor (Sep 12, 2007)

Cole said:


> Wow, sounds like a massive operation you have going.


 We have projects in Reno, NV , Northern CA & So. CA.

So we are pretty busy. I like the larger 300-500+ unit complexes. The work lasts longer and it's usually really steady.

Been doing Trim for over 24 years now. 

...That's a lot of doors! 

Finish Carpentry is the best trade IMHO. 

I've done remodeling as well for years and always wanted to get to the fun part of the job.. The Trim!


----------

